# What is the oil capacity of a Husky Compressor 3 gallon, oil-filled??? Specs:



## Marc780 (Aug 18, 2014)

Model 1 hp model, Model L13HPD.01, in catalogs it's referred 395-226



I got it used, seller said its brand new. I have 3 different estimates of how much oil goes in, all wildly different:

-Seller: 1/3 liter" oil
-I drained the oil and measured what came out: 6 to 8 oz oil (some could have leaked out in storage)
-"Husky Cust Svc answer: "3 OZ" of oil (!)

Does ANYONE kow the true amount of oil after a change???



(The seller also said adding too much is not harmful it wil lblow out the air vent, true or not?)


----------

